# surf



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

I had a good morning yesterday. Spent almost 3hrs on both sides of SLP looking for decent water. Finally, around 9 am I saw a strip of good water btw 2nd and 3rd bar and they were there. In the next hr, I popped a quick limit to 18" plus some dinks and good-sized bluefish on 1/4oz DSL. Patience paid off


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## klilly (Apr 20, 2021)

Great job. Appreciate the update.


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats! Thanks for the report!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Precipitance paid off! Nice haul. You deserve it.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Great news!!! Thanks ,what color dsl?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice. I was going to hit the surf today if it looked good. Brown out to about 300+ yards. No good water today.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Deerfeeder said:


> Great news!!! Thanks ,what color dsl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


watermelon red


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

mccain said:


> watermelon red


Thanks. We just need the wind to settle down again.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## markjordan6880 (8 mo ago)

Good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I wouldn't worry so much about the water color... those fish live in it every day.. what we do have to wave to worry about is wave height and period. Wave period of about 6 or longer and 1-2 fters... or less. If the water is dirty with fishable waves... go hit it. They'll eat.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Tobin hit the nail on the head. If I can find a calm (break) area even in rough dirty water, there’s usually fish in it. Might require more noisy lures or darker colors but they’re there. I prefer decently sandy water for trout fishing the surf anyway. Seems to yield better quality fish.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Tobin hit the nail on the head. If I can find a calm (break) area even in rough dirty water, there’s usually fish in it. Might require more noisy lures or darker colors but they’re there. I prefer decently sandy water for trout fishing the surf anyway. Seems to yield better quality fish.


Thanks for both of your input on off color water.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

yea the biggest trout i have ever caught was in the surf, a 7.9lbs 28 1/2 in dirty brown water on a down south super model with like a 3/4 jig head cuz the current was strong af, it was rough but i was in the first gut. they be in there......


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about the water color... those fish live in it every day.. what we do have to wave to worry about is wave height and period. Wave period of about 6 or longer and 1-2 fters... or less. If the water is dirty with fishable waves... go hit it. They'll eat.


hmmm......I dunno. it's probably me giving up on dirty surf (or bay water) too quick but in my experience I gotta have at least 6-8" of clarity to get anything going. yes it can be too clear......but


----------



## Tbecker (8 mo ago)

mccain said:


> had a good morning yesterday. spent almost 3hrs on both sides of SLP looking for decent water. finally around 9am I saw a strip of good water btw 2nd and 3rd bar and they were there. in the next hr I popped a quick limit to 18" plus some dinks and good sized bluefish on 1/4oz DSL. patience paid off
> View attachment 4612683


 Nice work


----------



## greyghost7 (Feb 3, 2020)

Glad you read water condition and move to something better. Great job


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Solid box! Did you notice more (or any) "bait" in that strip of good water vs the dirtier water?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Lafitte23 said:


> Solid box! Did you notice more (or any) "bait" in that strip of good water vs the dirtier water?


perhaps a little more. at that point I was just happy to find better water. it took the sun getting higher to get a better look at it


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome!!!
hope to make it back home to hit the surf one day this summer.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like it finally is cleaning up in the surf. May have to give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I want to but just not in the cards for me tomorrow. If it holds, I will go Friday morning.


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Was in Surfside today beach access rd 1-2 after morning storms. NW about 10mph. Dirty sandy with big rollers. Didnt see any mullet. Little better down by jetty


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing as HK. I might go Friday mornin.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Not looking too good. Color looks good. Waves not so much.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i'll be down there tomorrow. forecast is for wind under 10mph, seas under 2'. go time


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

Wave period of about 6 or longer and 1-2 fters... or less. If the water is dirty with fishable waves...






Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

may get another shot this weekend. I struck out last wknd 6/4-6/5. water was great but a little rough. threw plastic but saw a few caught on croaker. wrong place wrong time


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

mccain said:


> may get another shot this weekend. I struck out last wknd 6/4-6/5. water was great but a little rough. threw plastic but saw a few caught on croaker. wrong place wrong time


Yeah its trying to find a needle in hay stack these days. Tough for sure. Thanks for the post mccain


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

headed into the 3rd week of June and the surt fishing has been for the most part non-existant. been a tough year on the weather.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

c hook said:


> headed into the 3rd week of June and the surt fishing has been for the most part non-existant. been a tough year on the weather.



wind has sucked this year so far


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went to Rockport for a vacation, and we went down to Malaquite beach for a morning, it sure is beautiful down there. Nice water color, loads of mullet surfing the rollers, but too much seaweed to fish.
Wind howled the entire time we were there, it's howled all spring/summer so far.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I've caught so many fish out of dirty water I don't even look for clear water anymore. That said the conditions still have to be fishable and there has to be fish there. And yes, it can definitely be too clear that's for sure. Don't get me wrong, I love a good trout green with a little sediment in it.... I won't walk away from that... but the fish are where the fish are and they eat in that dirty stuff day in and day out... I mean, how often is the surf trout green anyway.. Fish have been in the surf since late April.. good numbers in may... and we've had a handful of questionable days to fish ... some of those days with decent clarity but rough or sloppy surf... those fish would starve if they waited to feed on clearer, or even trout green water. I've watched them feed in the dirty stuff... they are masters of their domain... they find the bait. I've also witnessed fish being caught on clearish lures in pretty dirty water... no rattle, no paddle tail. We underestimate their ability to find food with their lateral line.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had weird thing happen at PINS last week. Due to a hip replacement I can't wade out to surf fish, casting from the bank is tough, but I had to try for some of those mega whiting. Wading out to the edge of the first bar I cast a double rig with fish bites and sinker on bottom, the weed was too thick to fish and after a few casts I gave up. 
As I reeled in fast when I decided to go a big trout snapped at it right at my feet in calf deep water just as I raised it out of the water, I do believe it was snapping at the surf sinker on bottom.
The temptation to tie on a lure and start fishing was strong, but I refrained as I knew I would go a little further, then a little further until it was dangerous for my hip.
Many times I thought the surf was empty of trout after I tried all manner of lures, then when I stared super fast retrieves the action would be on.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

struck out yesterday with 2 dinks at SS. got mad and went again this morning. hit sea isle 1st at sunup for 2 dinks on top. saw zeitgeist and flynut. went back to SS, stayed patient and finally about 9:45 some bait came thru with a nice school of fat trout. popped a limit and some c&r to 21" on mirrOminnow. water has probably been too purdy the last 2 days


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Up here in Houston, I watch the flags and notice how much movement and which direction they’re blowing. I also look at the weather apps to see the coastal wind conditions. For the past several days, the flags up here have been barely moving. I’ve noticed steady and mild SE wind along the coast. I keep thinking it must be green or almost green to the beach by now.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

habanerojooz said:


> Thanks for sharing. Up here in Houston, I watch the flags and notice how much movement and which direction they’re blowing. I also look at the weather apps to see the coastal wind conditions. For the past several days, the flags up here have been barely moving. I’ve noticed steady and mild SE wind along the coast. I keep thinking it must be green or almost green to the beach by now.


it was green to the beach today and yesterday. some areas greener than others


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

I should have followed you instead of heading to the bayside. Glad you found them. Those are some nice trout!


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats mccain!

We scratched out 13 between 3 of us today at SS. After the 1st 30 minutes it was a grind.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice surf fatties there!


----------

